# web easy 8 help



## mrfixit11 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am fairly new to web site building and have no real knowledge of working with code. 
I found web easy 8 a few weeks back and was able to put together most of what I wanted in the site starting from scratch. None of the templates were going to work with my layout and I had my graphics already worked out. 
I have been able to make all the pages work the way I want them to and worked out the scrolling on my larger text pages. 
My problem is that I need to have images of product located in a "window" as I call it, scroll so that as I add more products in the future, they are just adding to the scrolling page content and the window size remains the same. 
In adding a text window, you can set the size of the viewable area and add as much text as you want. The scroll function allows it all to be seen.
I'd like to create a similar "window" that I can place as many product images with text next to each item and have it scroll/function like my text only window does now.
I have seen sites that work like this but just not sure if it can be accomplished in web easy 8. 
I did try using a text box and added images along with the text. This works but you can arrange the text and images the way I need to. You have to just place them in a single row.
Am I asking too much of this software and for someone to create with limited knowledge like myself?
Thanks in advance for any help you might be able to offer. 
Bob


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Not 100% sure if that is possible with web easy 8, but you need to set the style for the element to "overflow:scroll"


----------



## mrfixit11 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 
I have used this in my text only portion on a few pages and it works fine. The issue I have is with the layout of a larger group of products with related text. 
I have entered images and text in a text box and it works. It allows me to use the overflow:auto; to have a vertical scroll for the page. I was trying to have more layout options within the window so I can arrange the images and text with a cleaner look. I think it may simply be more than this software offer and way beyond my web skills. 
Any suggestions would be great. 
Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

mrfixit11 said:


> I was trying to have more layout options within the window so I can arrange the images and text with a cleaner look.


Checkout this page on floats, margin and padding...

All are very useful when laying out information.

CSS Float
CSS Padding
CSS Margin


----------



## mrfixit11 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help with this. 
I ended up using the insert tables option. I added a table with 2 columns and 20 rows. The layout opens with the layout very small even though I set it at 820 x 44 pix to fit the area I was using. 
When I insert an image into the text area, it adjust to the size I have the picture saved in. I then added my needed text in the column next to the image. This created a nice layout and by adding the overflow:auto; feature to the area, it views perfect in the preview and the scroll feature only has the horizontal scroll bar as needed. 
Thanks for the help, the links were very interesting and gave me more ideas to work on. 
Bob


----------

